# Birthday parties and Hand Foot amd Mouth - help!



## kat79 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi, I have a bit of a potentially tricky situation.  My dds are going to be two this weekend.  As my husband left me last year, he is having the girls on Sunday for his family party, mine are coming on the Saturday.  All fine so far. However I found out today from my MIL that the girls' cousins (aged 2 and 9months), who are meant to be coming to the Sunday party, have been diagnosed with Hand Foot and Mouth this week.

Do I ask that they not attend? Or is this being overly paranoid-mother-ish? One of my DDs has bad ezcema, and a tendency to croup (hospitalised twice so far) so I am rather twitchy about the possibility of HMF perhaps aggravating the ezcema or triggering another round of croup?

Or should I bite my tongue, and hope for the best?

Please advise!!!!   

Kat


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi, from my experience of this all it seems to do is irritate the mouth more than anything and sometimes pit them off their food, and maybe make them slightl off colour but I can't see it affecting croup, having said that it is extremely contagious and if your little ones go to nursery they won't be able to go until all the little spots have gone completely, because it spreads like wild fire, you are well within your rights to suggest they don't go because the chances are they will probably get it

I hope you have a lovely party with them

Nic


----------

